# 36415 pre MRI



## jgeorge (Sep 21, 2009)

our office will soon be doing MRIs with gadolinium.

what diagnosis codes would be used for a standard pre-mri w/gad blood test? 

the pre-mri w/gad test would be screening for urinalysis, serum creatinine, BUN, GFR

would i use V72.85 (other spec exam) with V81.5 (screen for nephropathy)?

i've heard medicare doesn't pay for screening dx codes


----------

